
Understanding Idioms Requires Both Sides Of The Brain - fogus
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090914194654.htm
======
sophacles
I wonder if this is why certain idioms are considered "stronger" or "more
vivid" than saying the same thing directly. Since these idioms take advantage
of the right-brain, which is also responsible for emotion etc., it seems
reasonable to me that the emotional connotations of a particular idiom are
directly activated instead of thru a translation layer (language centers of
the left brain).

